# Trooper Ellen E. Engelhardt



## kwflatbed

*Trooper*

*Ellen E. Engelhardt*

Massachusetts State Police, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Wednesday, June 1, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 23 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: July 26, 2003
Weapon Used: Automobile; Alcohol involved
Suspect Info: Sentenced to 2.5 years

Trooper Ellen Engelhardt succumbed to injuries sustained eight years earlier when her patrol car was struck by a drunk driver on Route 25 in Wareham.

Trooper Engelhardt was parked on the shoulder of the road when the drunk driver struck the rear or her vehicle at nearly 90 mph. Her injuries left her in a vegetative state and she was unable to speak or communicate.

The driver was sentenced to only 2 1/2 years in prison.

Trooper Engelhardt had served with the Massachusetts State Police for 23 years. She is survived by her daughter.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Massachusetts State Police
470 Worcester Road
Framingham, MA 01702

Phone: (508) 820-2300


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Trooper.


----------



## cc3915

Rest in Peace Trooper.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8

Rest in Peace Trooper.


----------



## Hush

Rest In Peace, Trooper.


----------



## LGriffin

Rest in peace, Trooper Engelhardt.
My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## mc2252

God that breaks my heart. I guess she will be on the wall next year... Damn 

RIP


----------



## 51st MPOC#110

RIP Trooper.


----------



## BrickCop

Such a senseless tragedy, Godspeed...


----------



## badgebunny

=..( I am truly saddened by the news of the loss of Trooper Engelhardt...Rest In Peace Ma'am...I know that God has a very special place for you beside him...

...my thoughts and prayers go out to Trooper Engelhardt's family, friends, and the MSP family...


----------



## DoItNow22

Rest in Peace Trooper.


----------



## frapmpd24

A very sad day for the law enforcement community in Massachusetts with the death of Trooper Ellen Engelhardt. 

Also a reminder of the truly spineless sentence of 2 1/2 years handed down from the judiciary. Sadly Trooper Engelhardt effectively received two sentences: 8 years of pain and suffering and ultimately her untimely and unwarranted death. Certainly one of those times justice should be much more heavy handed.

Condolences to her family, friends, and colleagues at MSP. 

Rest easy Ma' am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchAngel2

RIP Trooper Engelhardt


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP Trooper


----------



## officerbob

Rest in peace Trooper Engelhardt


----------



## Foxy85

Rest Easy Trooper.


----------



## Eagle13

Rest In Peace Trooper


----------



## mpd61

RIP Blue Hero!
EIght years...My gosh it's been that long


----------



## NoSoupForYou

RIP ma'am.


----------



## pahapoika

R.I.P.


----------



## cc3915

We regret to inform you of the passing of Trooper Ellen E. Engelhardt, 63RTT, last duty assignment SP Yarmouth. Arrangements are as followed:

Wake - Sunday June 5th, 2011
McDonald Funeral Home
1755 Ocean Street - Rte 139
Marshfield, Massachusetts
Calling Hours - 1400-1800 hrs
Walk By - 1300-1400

Funeral Mass - Monday June 6th, 2011
Saint Christine Church
1295 Main Street
Marshfield, Massachusetts
11A

Additional information to follow re Walk-By and Funeral Mass.


----------



## Kilvinsky

RIP Trooper, at least you're in a better place now.

I watched the news and they covered the funeral. As the issue of how many Troopers have been hit came up, I could only think, just how many morons out there are now turning to someone and saying, "Well, if they don't want to get hit, they should stay off the highway."

Trooper, thank you for your service. May God take you and assign you a nice quiet beat up in Heaven.


----------



## cc3915




----------



## LGriffin

Rest in peace, Trooper.

My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Lost

Rest in Peace.


----------



## mpdc

23 years you served, and now you are at peace. Your friends, your family are sad. But you are at peace and for a DUI? I am so sorry for your loss. I am sorry that your family must wake every day to your absence. I only hope you loved what you did, and have no regrets during your life. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
It is so fricking wrong that your life was sacrificed for alcohol. I hope someone learns something by this terrible, if not evil event. You will be missed, by the family that you know, and by those you have never met. <o></o>


----------

